# The New RS6



## Savington (Aug 20, 2002)

Anyone heard about it? 450 HP from a biturbo V8? This does not impress me. I am not persuaded to buy an 80,000 car that manages 1.07 hp per liter with forced induction.







What does impress me would be this same car with an APR tuned 2.7T. 412 HP, and *486 HP*



































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kleckers69 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: The New RS6 (Savington)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Anyone heard about it? 450 HP from a biturbo V8? This does not impress me. I am not persuaded to buy an 80,000 car that manages 1.07 hp per liter with forced induction.







What does impress me would be this same car with an APR tuned 2.7T. 412 HP, and *486 HP*



































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​i think you mean 107hp per liter... and yea, the numbers should be more inpressive than that.... especially for $85k


----------



## passaturbo (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: The New RS6 (kleckers69)*

420 hp S4 is not really tuned. RS4 in Europe comes with that much power and thats what Stage 3 kit is. Try more like 500+ tuned.
IMO they should've made RS6 6speed.


----------



## jimmy-buffett (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: The New RS6 (passaturbo)*

Here's the Car & Driver article on the RS6:
http://www.caranddriver.com/xp/Caranddriver/previews/2002/september/200209_preview_rs6.xml?&page=1


----------



## JMN1 (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: The New RS6 (Savington)*

This might help little... http://www.mtmonline.de/rs6/mot.htm


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: The New RS6 (JMN1)*

































*All I can say is............*


----------



## sciroccopunk (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: The New RS6 (BlueyedBoi69)*

My friend has one on order when it comes in i will take and post some pics im pretty exited he got the car not the wagen the stats are amazing to me


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: The New RS6 (sciroccopunk)*

There was an impressive test of the RS6 Sedan in the excellent German carmag "SportAuto". It was red, but with carbonfibre instead of the wood pictured above. Much more sporty if you ask me. Also it had a steerwing wheel and shiftknob covered in alcantara. But the best of all: it is faster around the Nürburgring Nordschleife than the BMW M5 (8:20min vs. 8:28min)!!!!!


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: The New RS6 (MartijnGizmo)*

Are there any pics of the red one????


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

*Re: The New RS6 (BlueyedBoi69)*

I thouht it was gettting the 6 speed tiptronic? no?


----------

